# Challenge yourself!



## david (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi,

This is my first post, therefore I'd like to thank you for taking your time reading it. 

I'm not an artist, but an engineer. I came across an issue that's beyond my capabilities. I've been trying to DIY a racing simulator. The prototype came up fully functional but ugly, disproportional , and it just didn't look right.

Therefore I was hoping that someone open minded, with fresh & unconventional view on this subject could help me by drawing a sketch. A basic drawing that people would find attractive, something with a 'beauty factor'. 

I've attached photos that could give you an idea of an elegant racing simulators available on the market, and something that could be used as an inspiration.

Please help 

David


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Not sure what you are looking for? Do you want a sketch of a racing car? Maybe we could see YOUR sketch (doesn't matter that it's ugly) for some ideas?

D


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Welcome! Are u asking for a sketch of a racing simulator?? I'm thinking more information will be needed before anyone can tackle this task for you. Maybe images of the current simulator??? 
Hope one of the artists here can help


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Are you saying you want a basic design for your racing simulator?!
Do you want it simple, something the average person might be able to have or more advanced, something you might find at a racing school.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

I wonder if he's coming back.


----------

